

The initial commit of CoffeeScript — its file extension was '.jaa' - amrnt
https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/commit/8e9d637985d2dc9b44922076ad54ffef7fa8e9c2#commitcomment-3439435

======
1qaz2wsx3edc
I for one welcome the return of the `aint` operator.

